# Dog ate aluminum foil!!!



## John Carlson

Title says it all... 2 y/o lab got into trash and ate a fair amount of aluminum foil. Enough to cover an oven broiler pan.

Is this fatal? How serious - enough to warrant a trip to the emergency vet?

Any and all suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler

Hi

That sounds bad. I would call vet right away.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Guest

I would also call and ask your vet when mine ate a shaving razor blade and all they had me give metamucil when my daughters dog ate Xmas tree lights they had her give cotton balls soaked in milk ask your vet you should do


----------



## Kevin Eskam

John Carlson said:


> Title says it all... 2 y/o lab got into trash and ate a fair amount of aluminum foil. Enough to cover an oven broiler pan.
> 
> Is this fatal? How serious - enough to warrant a trip to the emergency vet?
> 
> Any and all suggestions appreciated!


How long ago? If not to long give the dog 2 to 3 tablespoons of Hydrogen Peroxide.. that will make him throw up....


----------



## Bklk

My wife's dog ate a bag of candy kisses. Wasn't too big a deal. We called the vet and he said their shouldn't be a problem. It sure made cleaning the piles after her a lot easier. Every one was marked by aluminum foil.


----------



## retrieverman

My last lab ate an aluminun plate from a "Take Out" restaurant. He became very ill. Had had loose bowels for a week. My vet had him on medication which helped. Can't remember what it was. His stoll was bloody and he spent the entire week in the garage. First and only time he was ever outside. It was December but fortunately for him it was a very, very mild week. My current boy tore up an aluminum can and started acting the same as my first guy. It was a Sunday night so I had to take him to an emergency vet. center ($$$). He had no ill effects. I would see a vet to be safe.


----------



## timn

Hydrogen Peroxide will make them throw up usually very fast.


----------



## Jim Stevenson

I poured approx 1/2 cup of hydrogen peroxide down my dogs throat recently because she ate a whole bottle of vitamins. Just the vitamins, not much of the bottle. No prob w/ vitamins and all other stomach contents coming back up. 

I'd call a vet and see which way it's best fot the foil to come out.


----------



## Redgolden

I don't believe having the dog throw up is a good idea... it is solid material, don't forget...

Yes, call your vet. as said, he may indicate to give something to the dog to make the thing go smoothly thru the intestines. Probably some laxative paste.


----------



## mostlygold

Normally tin foil will pass (I've worked at ER vet hospitals for over 10 yrs now). You will most likely get some GI upset (read nasty diarrhea). If your dog starts vomiting, stops eating or his abdomen appears bloated, he should be seen immediately. Otherwise, you will probably find bits and pieces of shiny silver in the yard for about a week. Most young dogs will bounce back from diarrhea, but he may need some flagyl and SQ fluids if it goes on for more than a few days. 

Note to peroxide users. Just 2-3 tablespoons of the stuff. Be very careful using more as your can actually poison your dog with too much. Also, not everything should come back up. Always check before you induce vomiting. 

Dawn


----------



## John Carlson

UPDATE...

Called vet, and was advised not to induce vomiting. "Better to come out the back door, rather than up through the front." The vet advised watchful waiting - throwing up, difficult bowel movement and/or bloody stool.

So far so good. Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## Sabireley

John Carlson said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> Called vet, and was advised not to induce vomiting. "Better to come out the back door, rather than up through the front." The vet advised watchful waiting - throwing up, difficult bowel movement and/or bloody stool.
> 
> So far so good. Thank you to all who responded.


Dried out, they make nice christmas ornaments.


----------



## Jim Stevenson

John Carlson said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> Called vet, and was advised not to induce vomiting. "Better to come out the back door, rather than up through the front." The vet advised watchful waiting - throwing up, difficult bowel movement and/or bloody stool.
> 
> So far so good. Thank you to all who responded.


Good luck to your dog. And to you. I hate it when mine get sick.


----------



## MooseGooser

Not to diminish any of the advice you have recieved so far, but just consider one thing. You dont know many of these people, and prolly alot of em are just as screwed up as Gooser is,, so why on Gods green earth are you askin on the net instead of just callin the vet??

I's in my green shorty shorts as I post this!!

Eatin a pop tart, drinkin a diet coke!!

Goofball regards:

Gooser


----------



## maxx

keskam said:


> How long ago? If not to long give the dog 2 to 3 tablespoons of Hydrogen Peroxide.. that will make him throw up....


Be careful with this. I tried it and it didn't work my dog drank it up like it was a freaking milk shake and then didn't puke. Then I had to worry about the peroxide being toxic.


----------



## jgrammer

When one of mine ate an aluminum pie plate, they had me give her a mineral oil sandwich, soak some bread in mineral oil or olive oil, dogs love it and it tends to coat whatever they ate and allows it to pass without harm.


----------



## Bubba

I'd keep him away from the microwave for a while and prolly not let him under the power lines until you see some shiney poop.


Tinfoil hat regards

Bubba


----------



## Kasomor

MooseGooser said:


> Not to diminish any of the advice you have recieved so far, but just consider one thing. You dont know many of these people, and prolly alot of em are just as screwed up as Gooser is,, so why on Gods green earth are you askin on the net instead of just callin the vet??
> 
> I's in my green shorty shorts as I post this!!
> 
> Eatin a pop tart, drinkin a diet coke!!
> 
> Goofball regards:
> 
> Gooser


BINGO!!!!!


----------



## jgrammer

Sorry, but this is what my vet advised....oil sandwich... Let it pass with some lubrication and bufferring....


----------



## Redgolden

jgrammer said:


> Sorry, but this is what my vet advised....oil sandwich... Let it pass with some lubrication and bufferring....


I totally agree.


----------



## HeavenSent

The last time my dog ate something she shouldn't have, the vet told me to give her Whole Wheat Bread to help her pass it. Has to be Whole Wheat. Not White Bread.
Ask about doing that. Can't hurt.


----------



## Guest

I agree with being cautious with advice given regarding any veterinary issue, ESPECIALLY an emergency. EVEN if the advice was previously given by a veterinarian. With foreign objects, the treatment varies by the object, when it was consumed, how much was consumed, etc. Some stuff will do more damage going one way or the other. Inducing vomiting isn't always the answer, nor is giving them something to coat the object... Those are each great treatments, but only under advisement of a vet for your particular situation. So just BE CAREFUL!!! Better to consult with an expert first than follow a post by someone here, EVEN IF they are credible and have had prior experience. I feel like I've learned a LOT over the years being exposed to so many situations and dogs, but even with that experience there are some cases where I think I know what to do, but find out I'm glad I didn't do it after speaking with a vet....


----------



## 1st retriever

Bubba said:


> I'd keep him away from the microwave for a while and prolly not let him under the power lines until you see some shiney poop.
> 
> 
> Tinfoil hat regards
> 
> Bubba


Roflmao! Serisously though hope the dog is ok.


----------



## brandywinelabs

Hey guys. I'd be careful about advising regergitation with foil. Ball it up and you have sharp edges which could cause more damage.


----------



## metalone67

Hope your pup is alright. 
I have one question though, with all the experience on this forum why is it we can't train our dogs not to get in the garbage or eat thing their no supposed to? 
Giving a dog things their allowed to have in abundance is sure a lot cheaper than a vet visit. 
I'm not saying I'm perfect or anything, but I make sure my dogs are trained to only chew or eat the things I allow them to have. My youngest found that out when she got into the trash can. Needless to say she fit nicely in it and hasn't even come close to it since that day. Call it cruel? How cruel is it when a dog eats something it shouldn't when it could have been trained not to?
Just venting due to all the items being ate as of late.


----------



## Guest

metalone67 said:


> Hope your pup is alright.
> I have one question though, with all the experience on this forum why is it we can't train our dogs not to get in the garbage or eat thing their no supposed to?
> Giving a dog things their allowed to have in abundance is sure a lot cheaper than a vet visit.
> I'm not saying I'm perfect or anything, but I make sure my dogs are trained to only chew or eat the things I allow them to have. My youngest found that out when she got into the trash can. Needless to say she fit nicely in it and hasn't even come close to it since that day. Call it cruel? How cruel is it when a dog eats something it shouldn't when it could have been trained not to?
> Just venting due to all the items being ate as of late.


I already wrote my response in another thread. We are super super careful around here, but no matter how hard you try, stuff happens. And dogs that NEVER have ever touched anything can change... I posted on another thread that we have a group of older girls (7-10 yrs) that have never been any trouble, yet have started destroying everything from books to pillows... I haven't been able to pin it down to one yet.

It's sometimes a lot easier said than done to prevent these things from happening 24/7. 

In John's case, who would think their dog would eat a whole foil container??


----------



## metalone67

Kristy I understand that. But we need to take extra steps to stop it from happening. dog proofing a home for one. Don't throw foil with food smells in the garbage. 
We take all kinds of precations to protect our kids so why not our pets. All it takes is a few training sessions and patience. IMO


----------



## SmokeysHarvest

I think it's fine to talk to people here and get advice...but it's good to get the opinion of a professional vet too for sure. So, it's great that you did that. It sounds like the vet didn't mention the oil sandwich though, and that's something that seems like it couldn't possibly do anything but good in the situation, especially since other people's vets suggested the idea. Vets are human too, they're not all the same encyclopedia of knowledge and advice every time. I hope your pup passed it without a hitch. 

It makes me feel a little guilty for my current dog behavior predicament, because this one's all about me, and not my dog (bless her heart). I've really wanted to get a nice new sofa, and I've had my eye on tov furniture for some time, but since my furniture invariably gets covered in hair and scuffed by paws, I always hesitate. I think I'm just going to go ahead and do it though, I'm not going to let some hair or fear of scuffs rule my house forever.


----------

